# Squirrel Appreciation Day



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Today is Squirrel Appreciation Day. Galen and Ritter approve. Their appreciation of squirrels is almost unbounded, although I suspect their celebrations aren't quite what the organizers had envisioned. I will put some more seed in the feeder later this afternoon to ensure the party continues.


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

Technically my alma mater makes me a squirrel. Evelyn woke me with enthusiastic appreciation, so I suppose he knew what day it was.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Misteline said:


> Technically my alma mater makes me a squirrel. Evelyn woke me with enthusiastic appreciation, so I suppose he knew what day it was.


I'm impressed. 

Normie is a true squirrel lover. Better from a distance.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Annie would like to very loudly join in on the celebration of Squirrel Appreciation Day. She asks if maybe I'd let her run off leash in the backyard today so she can express her appreciation of our squirrels and the neighbours squirrels even more directly.


----------



## MyMiles (Apr 21, 2012)

Elmer is pretty convinced that every day is squirrel appreciation day. I'm not sure we can contain his enthusiasm to one day a year.


----------



## beowoof (Dec 6, 2021)

Kirby insists he would become the MOST appreciative squirrel devotee if i would simply let him have one of his very own. he promises to appreciate said squirrel as much as a poodle can, naturally.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh no, can you change Squirrel appreciation day to a summer date so Beckie can celebrate it too ? That will be her favorite day for sure !


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I am also a celebrant, besides Buck, of Squirrel Appreciation Day. Great exercise for Buck and I can observe He races after them and tree’s them, but they’re not coming down!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Elroy appreciates them every chance he gets! He appreciated st least one today!


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

After appreciating last year's photos, I've listed Squirrel Week in April on my calendar. I've been collecting random photos of squirrels that I take while out birding. Not sure that I have a winner (yet).









Cheeky Chipmunk Sneaks To 1st Place In 11th Annual Squirrel Week Photo Contest


Mary Rabadan speaks about how she took the winning shot of a chipmunk breaking through the snow in Annandale, Virginia.




www.wbur.org


----------

